# Mazzer super jolly electronic



## Eye candy (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi my Mazzer super jolly is 3 years old from new

I work it hard 6 days a week as running a business with it I've noticed now if I am doing a double or single shots it either gives me to much or not enough I've done the adjustments makes know difference also I've changed the burrs and still the same.

any advice much appreciated

kind regards.,


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Have you cleaned beneath the lower carrier, the grounds outlet and the screen ? Possibly oil and grounds causing restriction .


----------



## Eye candy (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi EL carajillo Yes cleaned everything thing

still the same thinking must be to do with the electronic pad ??

thanks any way.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Run a stopwatch against the dose and check it is grinding for the same length of time each time.


----------



## Eye candy (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi thanks for the reply I will try stopwatch .


----------



## Eye candy (Jun 17, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> Run a stopwatch against the dose and check it is grinding for the same length of time each time.


 Hi tried the stop watch some times it grinds for the same time other times it grinds longer ??
wonder if I should just buy another 1 as they charge £100 just to come out the £12 plus vat every 15 mins ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The grind time should be exactly the same each time so something is not right with the timers, I agree that getting an engineer out is going to be expensive, you can keep yours as backup and parts. The key pad alone on those is £130 and that's without the labour costs


----------



## Eye candy (Jun 17, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> The grind time should be exactly the same each time so something is not right with the timers, I agree that getting an engineer out is going to be expensive, you can keep yours as backup and parts. The key pad alone on those is £130 and that's without the labour costs


 Need to think what's the best option i think new the Mazzer is about £600 , You would think it would last longer than 3 years though?

Thanks for your help much appreciated.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Are you running it on a generator or inverter from a battery? Just thought maybe you current is not stable and perhaps changing the run time..


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Have you tested the time at home?


----------



## Eye candy (Jun 17, 2016)

Border_all said:


> Are you running it on a generator or inverter from a battery? Just thought maybe you current is not stable and perhaps changing the run time..


 Hi I am lucky where my pitch is I have electric

there .??☕


----------



## Eye candy (Jun 17, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> Have you tested the time at home?


 No just where I work from .


----------

